# 

## sharasha

1174 ,            .   1998         ,    ,    .  ,     ,      ,         899,    1999     1100- .               ,        
  1709 ,       ,      ,         300-   .       ,    ,    [1]. ,   ,       .[2][3]  
   ( 70-)    ,      ,  "" ,          . ,      ,            .  
       (   ,    ,  ). ,  ,         ,       .      
 __     ,    ,       ,     digger  .

----------


## Alex

:)

----------


## sharasha

> :)

  . ,    .

----------


## Victorious

,   ,  ?

----------


## sharasha

> ,   ,  ?

    ,     
   - ,   .

----------


## admin

,       .

----------


## sharasha

> ,

  ,    !      !
,     ,      ,   .
   .

----------


## Victorious

**:         ?
          .

----------


## sharasha

*Victorious*, ...       ?
        ,         . 
    ,   !

----------


## Scald

http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B...B0%D0%B2%D0%B0

----------


## LAEN

> ,            .      ,     .

   !)

----------

> !)

   ))  

> (   ,    ,  ).

----------


## sharasha

!)))) *!

----------


## Def

> ))

  ,   .
   .

----------


## sharasha

1.      .   .
2.  - !       . (      "",         .      "" )
3.  ,     ,     .

----------


## Ihor

> !)

  ?  ,

----------

> ,       .

     ,   , ,  ,  ,   .

----------

